# Epic Live Shots of Musicians Thread



## vampiregenocide (Jun 4, 2010)

I figured there are a lot of photographs out there that really capture the awesome live presence of a band, showcase their music visually or just showcase awesme instruments. 

This thread can be for any awesome pictures you find of any musician, famours, unknown or even yourself. They can be funny, fails, wins or just purely great to look at. I'll start with a few 
























I know its not live but his LACS is win <3


----------



## ry_z (Jun 4, 2010)

Takeshi from Boris:





Eye from Boredoms:






Kyo from Dir en grey:






Jónsi from Sigur Rós:






Taka from Mono:






Armine from Rosetta:









(any photo of Armine live is epic by default )

This photo of Sunn O))) captures the vibe so well:


----------



## Randy (Jun 4, 2010)

This thread needs more estrogen:


























EDIT: Cool pics, Ry.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 4, 2010)

Some of my fav guitarists...


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 4, 2010)

Chris Barnes when he could sing






Strictly for lols


----------



## ry_z (Jun 4, 2010)

Randy said:


> This thread needs more estrogen:




Yasuko from Melt-Banana:






(this hat, lmao)





Wata from Boris:











Hatis from &#22818;&#20013;&#22818; (Muchuumu):





Mia from Kayo Dot:






Tamaki from Mono:






Björk from...herself?


----------



## JacksonKE2Shred (Jun 4, 2010)

Chris Barnes looks like he is taking a shit after eating far too many jalapeno peppers.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 4, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


>


 
He looks like an old porn star here. I half expect Ron Jeremy to be peeking out behind him.


----------



## -One- (Jun 4, 2010)

Those were the only two that immediately came to mind for me. Love those shots though.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 4, 2010)

Crabcore incoming! /\


----------



## Doomcreeper (Jun 4, 2010)

that pic of Trey Azagthoth is wicked ittoa666


----------



## SargeantVomit (Jun 4, 2010)

I'm just going to post a couple shots of local shows, starting of one of me (playing bass).






Wintersleep at Brennan's Pub.






Outbreak at the Benevolent Irish Society.






More later.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 4, 2010)

It's hard to beat The Purple One






















The stage for his show


----------



## budda (Jun 4, 2010)

Great thread idea!

Darkest Hour (I took these )






yes, he's standing on the other two:





a favourite of mine:










my old cover band from 08










This Is A Standoff
















that's it for now.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 4, 2010)

Me


----------



## Murmel (Jun 4, 2010)

I think these are pretty fucking cool.
















I know lots more but they're on my laptop


----------



## liamh (Jun 4, 2010)

NSFW.....But so fucking metal..
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3243/3117081084_58fd5871f4.jpg


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 4, 2010)

liamh said:


> NSFW.....But so fucking metal..
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3243/3117081084_58fd5871f4.jpg



their lyrics must be so refreshing...


----------



## liamh (Jun 4, 2010)

I love Gorgoroth lyrics.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 4, 2010)

The Waste!






NSFW???

http://thederosh.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/gwar1.jpg


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 4, 2010)

Cool thread!

I always dug this one, of our bass player. Photo by Andréas S Eriksson:


----------



## liamh (Jun 4, 2010)

^Looks like the dude from Twillight


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 4, 2010)

liamh said:


> ^Looks like the dude from Twillight


 
 You're not the first one to say that actually. It's either him, or Rob Trujillo, depending on who you ask.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 4, 2010)

Gorgoroth











Watain










Immortal


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 4, 2010)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Gorgoroth
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just posted that one! You still win with the one below it though. 

While we're on the topic of fire....






Dillinger!


----------



## liamh (Jun 4, 2010)

^ Intense


----------



## Isan (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 4, 2010)

Isan said:


>


 
There are better pics of her


----------



## liamh (Jun 4, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> There are better pics of her


 Not sure those ones would be very SFW


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 4, 2010)

Isan said:


>


----------



## liamh (Jun 4, 2010)

The King!


----------



## Arminius (Jun 4, 2010)

Trey Azagthoth always makes good live pictures it seems.


















Warrel Dane needs to work on it though


----------



## PatTheGreat (Jun 4, 2010)

Myself.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## ry_z (Jun 4, 2010)

More Boris! 

Takeshi:











Atsuo:






Wata:






And because preposterous costumes make everything more epic, Jasmine You from Versailles:





(RIP  )


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 4, 2010)

Guess who?


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 4, 2010)

The guitar doesn't give it away at all.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 4, 2010)

Anders Friden (In Flames)


----------



## fuzzboy (Jun 4, 2010)

This thread needs some Devy


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Jun 4, 2010)

Portal


----------



## Cadavuh (Jun 4, 2010)

I win.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jun 4, 2010)

+1 to Ryan's Kayo Dot picture! =]


----------



## natspotats (Jun 4, 2010)

Cadavuh said:


> I win.


 yes i believe you do win


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jun 4, 2010)

My dude Kyle from And Hell Followed With


----------



## Kwonnie (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## InCasinoOut (Jun 4, 2010)

Envy





Marten Hagstrom 





Daft Punk!


----------



## Snorelax (Jun 4, 2010)

Behemoth


----------



## MSalonen (Jun 4, 2010)

Emil Werstler from Daath.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Bungle (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 4, 2010)

Some Slipknot shots 















R.I.P. Paul


----------



## Furtive Glance (Jun 4, 2010)

Here are a few of Vai and Petrucci that I think are particularly cool!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jun 4, 2010)

My boy Clammy from Exciter









Ulver.


----------



## MacTown09 (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 4, 2010)

My Dad took these pictures from some Bloodline Severed concerts. First two are me though.
My Dad also has some photo of Mr. Townsend and Tosin Abasi.
I'll post those in a minute.




BTW the they have a new teaser up good stuff.
Bloodline Severed-New teaser Track is up! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jun 4, 2010)

Gonna have to +1 the trevor strnad picture. (one of my favorites)


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 4, 2010)

For all you Animals as Leaders fans!


My Dad took these too!


----------



## Randy (Jun 4, 2010)

TIL


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jun 4, 2010)

Cynic and Mr. Townsend?


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 5, 2010)

Some random dumb guy.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Jun 5, 2010)

Couple i took from Meshuggah a couple of years back


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 5, 2010)

Adam <3 



Kwonnie said:


>


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Guess who?



Is that Thin_Ice_77?


----------



## cfrank (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## E Lucevan Le Stelle (Jun 5, 2010)

Totally not metal...


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 5, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Is that Thin_Ice_77?


 


That's the most unexpected and rep-worthy post I've seen in a while!


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 5, 2010)

Paul in epic riff mode:




Paul in epic singing mode:





Say what you want but this is a fuckin' sick pic, I know someone here took it:


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 5, 2010)

Let's get some Les Claypool up in this bitch!






And some Buckethead:





Z-z-z-z-z-zappa!





Dweezil:




Jimmy Page.





Chino Fuckin' Moreno!





Chi Cheng.





Stephen Carpenter (pronounced SteFFen, not Steven...)





Abe Cunningham.






I'm a Deftones fan if it wasn't obvious.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 5, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Let's get some Les Claypool up in this bitch!


 

Claypool fucking owns, but Primus need to get their shit togbether and release a new album. Its been 11 years ffs!


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 5, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Claypool fucking owns, but Primus need to get their shit togbether and release a new album. Its been 11 years ffs!



Agreed. 


Some more pics to keep it on track.

Guthrie:


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 5, 2010)

Lamb of God!


----------



## Varcolac (Jun 5, 2010)

Me, at a gig last month, mid-headbang. 






I'm a lion, get in the car.


----------



## Underworld (Jun 5, 2010)

Hypocrisy in Quebec city last monday... best metal gig EVER!


----------



## Awfulwaffle (Jun 5, 2010)

Here's a few of me and the guys

Our other guitarist Joe somehow always manages to get photographed looking like a viking standing on the bow of his longship with wind blowing in his hair






that's not even the best one, just the only one i could find

Here's me, looking considerably less epic






And here's Jared doing the sack-grab


----------



## Daggorath (Jun 5, 2010)

Dio!









Eklundh






Holdsworth






Shane Gibson


----------



## mrhankey87 (Jun 5, 2010)

Some shots of me and my band


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 5, 2010)

mrhankey87 said:


> Some shots of me and my band


 
Nice boats! I want some


----------



## Joeywilson (Jun 5, 2010)

^
I do not see any boats in that picture.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 5, 2010)

Does this count as a boat?





Anyway, this thread needs more Unexpect!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 5, 2010)

metallisuk said:


> ^
> I do not see any boats in that picture.


 
I meant boots. 








SD83 said:


> Does this count as a boat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Epic bass is epic.


----------



## -One- (Jun 5, 2010)

SD83 said:


>


Oh, you dick, I was going to post that one 
















Love me some Unexpect.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 6, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Guess who?



Attack Attack?

=D


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 6, 2010)

Unexpect is awesome


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 6, 2010)

SD83 said:


>



Cute singer is cute.


----------



## Joose (Jun 6, 2010)

My band, August of '08. Our bassist was in the crowd somewhere lol.


----------



## AngelVivaldi (Jun 6, 2010)

LDOPhoto.net-this bitch does 90% of all my photos- live or shoots. She's incredible.

They stopped moshin' to watch me shred \m/


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 6, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Cute singer is cute.



This.


----------



## ibanez254 (Jun 6, 2010)

Some of my favorites 

Also....


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 6, 2010)

Jim Morrison.






Phil Bozeman.





Continuing what ESP Griffyn started with some Rammstein pics.

RZK:




















Till Lindemann:




















Christoph Schneider:










The whole band:








Thomas Rainer:






Ok, I'm done for now.


----------



## agoz20 (Jun 6, 2010)

fucking classic


----------



## skeeballcore (Jun 6, 2010)

I bring you old-school spirit-filled metal

Luti-Kriss (Pre-Normajean)






Zao (ca. 2000)





Zao (ca 1998) The guitarist being eaten is Brett Detar (singer of Juliana Theory)





zao (ca. I don't know)





A see-through version of Zach Householder - Now of Whitechapel - At the time, the 2nd guitarist in the band that I was in/founded at the time


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 6, 2010)

Zao is from where I'm from


----------



## budda (Jun 6, 2010)

Really? Cool.

This thread is awesome 

But I do see some pics that seem more like "live pics" then "live pics that show the atmosphere and the mood of the music" - but I could be totally off base, and the music could be very calming and sombre.


----------



## Daggorath (Jun 6, 2010)

Howe 





More Meshuggah


----------



## xiphoscesar (Jun 6, 2010)

heres one i took at summer slaughter last year of frank from suffocation


----------



## metalvince333 (Jun 6, 2010)

Here's my band karkaos at one of our latest shows, the photograph is freakin good and he only charges whatever it cost him to get in the venue His name is Jerry Homolka and those specific pics are freakin epic


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2010)

John Butler <3 Seen and photographed him live myself, last couple are mine.


----------



## boni (Jun 6, 2010)

Dillinger Escape Plan 

their live shows are simply amazing. most dangerous band in the Earth


----------



## omgmjgg (Jun 6, 2010)

ben is a lethal weapon fuck.


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 6, 2010)

NIN.







16Volt.






Combichrist.






Marilyn Manson.






Lucia from KMFDM.






Some more KMFDM.






Trooch and Rudess.


----------



## Randy (Jun 6, 2010)

ibanez254 said:


>



Jaco


----------



## Konfusius (Jun 6, 2010)

Like this a lot. Awesome guy.


Yes, okay, that is me...


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 6, 2010)

Is this picture real? And is this a periphery shirt?


----------



## MFB (Jun 6, 2010)

99% sure, yes to both


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 6, 2010)

Ed, yes that picture is real, and yes it is a Periphery shirt. Anthony D. has some EPIC work.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 6, 2010)

Xiphos68 said:


> Cynic and Mr. Townsend?



 yes please


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 7, 2010)

some pics from my guitar teacher's band : million of dreads (Autria)


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Variant (Jun 7, 2010)

Underworld said:


> Hypocrisy in Quebec city last monday... best metal gig EVER!



*FUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 

I fucking had to miss Hypocrisy (not to mention Scar Symmetry who were also on the tour) because I had to finish mixing a song that my band submitted for a local contest.  Dedication is choosing your music over you're heroes' sometimes, I suppose.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 7, 2010)

Emil from Daath










Adam D from KSE










Nick Hipa of AILD


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 7, 2010)

I think some of the shots have been less "epic live shots of musicians" and more "guys standing around on a stage" so I figured I'd drop off some pics of the master of disguise that is Wes Borland!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 7, 2010)

IbanezShredderB said:


> Ed, yes that picture is real, and yes it is a Periphery shirt. Anthony D. has some EPIC work.


 
Anthony D is one of the best music photographers around IMO  I've seen Jens wear that shirt a few times.


----------



## ILuvPillows (Jun 7, 2010)

For me, this one sums up that fine line between cool and hilarious.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 7, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> I figured I'd drop off some pics of the master of disguise that is Wes Borland!



Epic pics dude... Wes Borland is insane!


----------



## MSalonen (Jun 7, 2010)

Variant said:


> *FUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> I fucking had to miss Hypocrisy (not to mention Scar Symmetry who were also on the tour) because I had to finish mixing a song that my band submitted for a local contest.  Dedication is choosing your music over you're heroes' sometimes, I suppose.



Or you can just learn to plan your time better in the future.


----------



## yetti (Jun 7, 2010)

Robb Flynn back when he was in Vio-lence


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 7, 2010)

Flynn looks fucking deadly there.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 7, 2010)

Robb Flynn


----------



## ry_z (Jun 7, 2010)

Aaron Turner from Isis:












Epic beard 

More Mono!


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 7, 2010)

s_k_mullins said:


> Epic pics dude... Wes Borland is insane!



YESSSSSSS!!! 

I spent ages trying to find a pic of Wes in that discoball armour cause it's been stuck in my head since I first saw it but I couldn't remember what site it was from. 
It's easily the most awesome thing he's worn onstage and is what I imagine Siegfried from the Soul Calibur games would look like if the Soul Calibur games were designed by David Lynch and Matthew Barney.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 7, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


>



I want that shirt! I wonder where he got it


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 7, 2010)

And Marta...


----------



## MikeH (Jun 7, 2010)

Pat and Kyle from And Hell Followed With, and Nick, formerly of AHFW and now from my band. 






I'm actually in there somewhere. My old vocalist and drummer are the two at the bottom.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 7, 2010)

s_k_mullins said:


> And Marta...



Mmm, yup. 

When I was 18, she touched my chest provocatively. That's all.


----------



## budda (Jun 7, 2010)

Who is she? She is one attractive woman! Good last pic


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 7, 2010)

Keyboardist from Bleeding Through.


----------



## liamh (Jun 7, 2010)

Adam Of Angels said:


> Boobs.


Fix'd


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 8, 2010)

budda said:


> Who is she? She is one attractive woman! Good last pic



Budda: She is Marta.. She is hot. That is all 

















And now some more dudes


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2010)

s_k_mullins said:


> And now some more dudes


 
Thats a great shot, nice LACS too.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 8, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Thats a great shot, nice LACS too.



Yeah that is a nice LACS, but I prefer his white LACS


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2010)

Sick, what band he in?


----------



## ridner (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 8, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Sick, what band he in?



Bleeding Through... Same band as the other dudes and the chick I posted.


----------



## SD83 (Jun 8, 2010)

Damn, I just got one more reason to see Bleeding Through when they come to town next month


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2010)

Some good ol' Thurston Moore for ya schmucks 


















Fancy some Kim Gordon 










Liz Buckingham


----------



## Opeth666 (Jun 8, 2010)

this thread needs some frenchmen.













my Buddy Nick Cordle From Arsis


----------



## MSalonen (Jun 8, 2010)

Nick's a real cool dude. 

Great shots of Randy with Gojira!


----------



## Opeth666 (Jun 8, 2010)

hell yeah he is used to always go hang and watch his previous band ThisMeansYou play in charlottesville, sad he left TMY cuz they aren't the same but its awesome he gets to play in a bigger and better band


----------



## JohnIce (Jun 8, 2010)

Opeth666 said:


> this thread needs some frenchmen.


 
... wait, are you saying that's _not _Randy? If not he'd definately do well in a french LoG tribute band


----------



## Variant (Jun 8, 2010)

>



Emil is fooking awesome! As is Cephalic Carnage.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ... wait, are you saying that's _not _Randy? If not he'd definately do well in a french LoG tribute band


 
 I didn't realise that was him in the background of that other shot, but I know he ad Gojira did a track together.


----------



## Opeth666 (Jun 8, 2010)

JohnIce said:


> ... wait, are you saying that's _not _Randy? If not he'd definately do well in a french LoG tribute band



lol He appeared on one of their tracks on the way of all flesh and just happend to be an epic shot when he appeared with them live.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 8, 2010)

Variant said:


> Emil is fooking awesome!


----------



## Variant (Jun 8, 2010)

Variant said:


> As is Cephalic Carnage.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 8, 2010)

The man:






Bjorn Strid (Soilwork):






Tony Kakko (Sonata Arctica):










Bjorn Gelotte (In Flames):


----------



## ridner (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## scottro202 (Jun 9, 2010)

This is a shot of me and my drummer from a gig a few whiles back. My head's cut off, but I'm posting this because I love the look on my drummer's face 






Here's another one, with the drummer's little brother climbing on stage  Apparently he kept saying he wanted to go on stage to hug his big brother  ("aws" ensue)


----------



## drmosh (Jun 9, 2010)

when did this thread turn from posting "epic picture of musicians" to "semi-goofy shots of me and my band lol!!1"


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 9, 2010)

drmosh said:


> when did this thread turn from posting "epic picture of musicians" to "semi-goofy shots of me and my band lol!!1"



from the OP:




vampiregenocide said:


> I figured there are a lot of photographs out there that really capture the awesome live presence of a band, showcase their music visually or just showcase awesme instruments.
> 
> This thread can be for any awesome pictures you find of any musician, famours, unknown *or even yourself. They can be funny, fails, *wins or just purely great to look at. I'll start with a few


----------



## ibanez254 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Mop (Jun 10, 2010)




----------



## McKay (Jun 10, 2010)

And here's our old guitarist looking like a twat.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 10, 2010)

McKay said:


>


 

If those jeans were any tighter, he'd have camel toe and an inability to have babies.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 12, 2010)

Some photos I took of Hal Sinden's band Talanas during a rehearsal a fair while back


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 15, 2010)

Decided to put these here instead of making a new thread, some shots from the recent Download festival 


SYBREED












AUGUST BURNS RED







FIVE FINGER DEATH PUNCH (With awesome LACS Destroyer bass)












MEGADETH (Well, just Chris)







WE ARE THE FALLEN (John Lecompt with a 7 string )







WHITECHAPEL







HELLYEAH







UNEARTH







RAGE AGAINST THE MACHINE


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 15, 2010)

that green ibby is really great!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 15, 2010)

Yeah man I believe he used it when I saw them. Tis sexy.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jun 15, 2010)

"WE ARE THE FALLEN", NOT JUST ANY 7 STRINGS!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 15, 2010)

ralphy1976 said:


> "WE ARE THE FALLEN", NOT JUST ANY 7 STRINGS!!!


 
I miscounted. He just got more win.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 15, 2010)

Bump because this is a fun thread







Dino with a UV


----------



## jymellis (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2010)

We Are The Fallen is using 7s now?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 15, 2010)

Rick said:


> We Are The Fallen is using 7s now?


 
Its actually an 8 string, I thought it was a 7 at first too.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Aug 15, 2010)

Here's some that I've taken. Not professional in any way like vampiregenocides (nice work btw) and I thought I had more than this but maybe I just forgot my camera for more of the shows.

Alter Bridge, July 2008, North Carolina

Mark Tremonti and Myles Kennedy:





Motorhead, August, 2009, Texas






Soilwork/Darkane, March 2008, North Carolina

Soilwork:














Darkane:










Arsis/Kataklysm/Shadows Fall, April 2008, North Carolina

Arsis:






Shadows Fall:









pretty sure Jon Donais was annoyed by me taking photos during his solos.




This next one's funny since it looks like the Kataklysm front man is getting punched in the nuts! 





Enjoy!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 15, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> Here's some that I've taken. Not professional in any way like vampiregenocides (nice work btw) and I thought I had more than this but maybe I just forgot my camera for more of the shows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Cheers man.



I really like those two!


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Stephen (Aug 15, 2010)

One of me, just a mass of hair


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 15, 2010)

Some more of my own band... here's our other guitarist Mattias:





... and one of me  Photos by Andreas S. Nilsson


----------



## DMONSTER (Aug 15, 2010)

I know Korn gets alot of hate but


----------



## jymellis (Aug 15, 2010)

/\ i see shane


----------



## PeteyG (Aug 15, 2010)

All taken by the missus.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 15, 2010)

Ah your lass takes some good photos! I have her on Tumblr. Do my eyes decieve me or is that SiKth?


----------



## jymellis (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## PeteyG (Aug 15, 2010)

It is indeed SikTh, a collection of photos from a couple of the last shows, Newport and Yeovil to be precise. Funnily enough Nolly was at both of these shows before we knew each other.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 16, 2010)

DMONSTER said:


> I know Korn gets alot of hate but


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 16, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> Hilarious picture


----------



## Baco (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's a couple from our last gig:

Our other guitarist Tom (on the left) and me during a double guitar solo piece:







Tom:





And one from me I like a lot:





And from another gig we did some time ago:





That's the fun we have


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 22, 2010)

^

I take it you like Rammstein?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 22, 2010)

Bet you're a health and safety inspector's wet dream.


----------



## Baco (Aug 23, 2010)

Luckily, our pyro guy takes care of all the safety paperwork, one less care for us. All that pyro etc is a lot of fun though, especially the flamejettts, nice and cosy 

And indeed, I play in a Rammstein Tribute band. Not that I only play Rammstein stuff, btw, I'm an all-round metal guy


----------



## ibanez254 (Aug 23, 2010)

A favorite of mine.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 23, 2010)

Mop said:


>



hell yeah chris cheney. awesaome one of my faves


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 23, 2010)

signalgrey said:


> hell yeah chris cheney. awesaome one of my faves



Extremely underrated, too.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 23, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Extremely underrated, too.



extremely.
he's fuckin insane


----------



## Jontain (Aug 23, 2010)

PeteyG said:


> All taken by the missus.


 
That is one very epic picture, was listening to SiKtH when it popped up to, very atmospheric using the long exposure.

Nice stuff


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 23, 2010)

This pic looks a little evil, seeing through Pin's face


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 23, 2010)

Shaun Morgan from Seether, one of my biggest influences. His tone is epic, he has a great stage presence, is a brilliant songwriter and a generally nice person.


----------



## zephyrkillz (Aug 23, 2010)

Jed Simon, awesome picture.


----------



## Sliggy (Aug 23, 2010)

A few of me. No homo.


----------



## B36arin (Aug 23, 2010)

Me and our vocalist a a festival a few weeks ago  Here's another one of me at the same gig.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 24, 2010)

B36arin said:


> Me and our vocalist a a festival a few weeks ago  Here's another one of me at the same gig.



Epically Serious


----------



## liamliam666 (Aug 24, 2010)

^ hahaha seriously. this guy was fuuuccckkkkked up. watched the documentary about him, dude was not cool.


----------



## Customisbetter (Aug 24, 2010)

Didn't he usually try to smash his skull every show and eventually got so blazed on drugs he ran of the stage and committed suicide?


----------



## spattergrind (Aug 24, 2010)

I looked through 8 pages and how could you miss this!?





Got to be one of the most intense live shots Ive ever seen!


----------



## simonXsludge (Aug 24, 2010)

EYEHATEGOD!!!


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 24, 2010)

More Trey.











And then some Barney from ND.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 11, 2010)

Little bump for this thread, as I took a few shots of Whitechapel and Job For A Cowboy playing at Dingwalls in Camden last sunday. Not great shots, had the wrong lens for gig photos. I know its an 'epic live shots' of musicians but shush.  Will have interviews up soon.


----------



## ry_z (Nov 11, 2010)

Masonna





Yamataka Eye (Boredoms)





Kaya





Yasuko Onuki (Melt-Banana)





None of these have anything to do with each other.


----------



## groph (Nov 11, 2010)

Jeff Beccera of Possessed. Keeping death metal alive from a wheelchair.

As a sort of homage to the most metal paralyzed person of all time, I want to do a show where every band member plays while sitting.


----------



## Murmel (Nov 11, 2010)

I don't think I've contributed with my Asian heroes in this thread, so here we go 






This one I just can't leave out


----------



## Inazone (Nov 11, 2010)

A few of my band over the years, that I thought turned out really cool . . .


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 11, 2010)

Those are cool, dude.


----------



## Sofos (Nov 11, 2010)

Took this one with my phone at a Satyricon/Cradle of Filth show in 2009


----------



## pineappleman (Nov 11, 2010)

Tommy Rogers of BTBAM. I wish to god I had a high res of this.





/thread


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 12, 2010)

^ envenomedcky. That's his username. He used to be in Rose Funeral and he plays in Oceano now.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 12, 2010)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> ^ envenomedcky. That's his username. He used to be in Rose Funeral and he plays in Oceano now.



Rose Funeral? The band who threw a fit at a couple of Uno enthusiasts?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, that one.  Devin had since left the band before that incident.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Nov 12, 2010)

Anyways, to contribute, some pics from the Testament show in Melbourne last August...

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2094002-post6.html

Yeah, my band's in there , but still the photos were sick.


----------



## goat violator (Nov 12, 2010)

pineappleman said:


> Tommy Rogers of BTBAM. I wish to god I had a high res of this.
> /thread



Colonel Sanders says otherwise!





And so does Dallas!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 12, 2010)

Mother fucker needs his hair back...


----------



## meisterjager (Nov 12, 2010)

Old school Mark Hunter of Chimaira







Joel O'Keeffe of Airbourne







Big Pappa Het!!






Not a live shot, but he's definitely in action hahaha





It's blasphemous to sneak a few of myself in after Pappa H, but the photographer we had for these shots was amazing!











My fingernails look fresh fucking manicured in that last picture 

But I just sold that guitar and I'm sad..


----------



## Randy (Nov 12, 2010)

You and WarriorOfMetal look a lot alike.

Also, bald Dallas still creeps me out.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Apr 18, 2011)

My Dad took some of these photos from shows of my friends playing in a band called "Bloodline Severed." They now do Whisper From Heaven.

http://www.facebook.com/whisperfromheaven
http://www.facebook.com/TheOfficialBloodlineSevered

My Dad didn't take the one of the black/white photo though.

I took the one of my Dad's 7 string playing in Starbucks.


----------



## ry_z (Apr 19, 2011)

Some assorted live VK epicness:


----------



## -42- (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe this is a bit shameless (as this is my cousin's work) but the some of the shots in here are fucking killer.

I WILL SHOOT YOU // TRAVIS SCHNEIDER


----------



## emergent (Apr 19, 2011)

pineappleman said:


> Tommy Rogers of BTBAM. I wish to god I had a high res of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bradd (Apr 19, 2011)

Some good ones from over the years.

Mr Ian Kenny (Karnivool singer, Melbourne Big day out 2008)






My Drummer, Kned, at a show last year. Photo courtesy of Tony Goodwin






Myself, playing at a battle of the bands last year, Im a big bloke and I think this is a really good shot, photo courtesy of Pete Dillon Be sure to check out both Pete's and Tony's pages as they have some awesome live shots!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Apr 19, 2011)

Somebody took this photo of me, and it's turning into one of my favorites.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 19, 2011)

Good to see this thread bumped again.  I'm seeing Chimp Spanner, Aliases and Cyclamen this week and taking photos, so I'll have some shots and gear porn for you all then.


----------



## DLG (Apr 19, 2011)

maybe someone posted it already, but this is the best live photo ever taken. 

Fugazi


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 25, 2011)

Again, I don't want to imply I think my own photos are epic, but I got some shots of Chimp Spanner, Aliases and Cyclamen last week.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Apr 25, 2011)

These are me. I think these three are pretty sweet.


----------



## TheSleeper (Apr 26, 2011)

Some Daniel Gildenlöw (Pain of Salvation) for you:
















Also, Maynard.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 26, 2011)

I love MJK <3


----------



## Homebrew1709 (Apr 26, 2011)

Didn't have time to go through every page but here's a few classic pics dedicated to our rock forefathers...


Love this one of Jim Morrison...





Jimi...





The almighty Zep...





Not quite a forefather, but still a great photo...


----------



## Darknut (Apr 26, 2011)

DLG said:


> maybe someone posted it already, but this is the best live photo ever taken.
> 
> Fugazi



thats fucking awesome


----------



## BlackMesa (Apr 26, 2011)

Hopefully not reposts.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 26, 2011)

There is not nearly enough Dillinger in this thread.


----------



## TheSleeper (Apr 26, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> There is not nearly enough Dillinger in this thread.



 There never is.


----------



## metalheadblues (Apr 26, 2011)

Epic beards..


----------



## DaveCarter (Apr 26, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Again, I don't want to imply I think my own photos are epic, but I got some shots of Chimp Spanner, Aliases and Cyclamen last week.



Bloody excellent work, Sir


----------



## vampiregenocide (Apr 26, 2011)

DaveCarter said:


> Bloody excellent work, Sir


 
Thanks man  Would've been better if I'd had my proper camera.


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Apr 26, 2011)

Snorelax said:


> Behemoth



So incomprehensibly win.


----------



## budda (Apr 27, 2011)

I wish I could jump like that guy in DEP! Those were awesome


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Ronbert (Apr 27, 2011)

This is some stuff from MaaW 2011 when it came through my town... Wouldn't consider them "epics" but their in person so that's something.

Dan Donegan





HEY GUIS IT'S MUNKY!


----------



## Blasphemer (Jul 13, 2011)

Why did this thread die? It needs to keep going!


----------

